# Decléor



## Luxurious (Mar 22, 2006)

hi, i don't know. Should I buy a few thing of this brand? please tell me a little but about. I heard the harmony cream(?) is very nice. is this product bad for someone? please tell everything you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






thanks for answer


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't really know very much about the brand, except that it seems to be available at a lot of beauty salons, and is used by beauticians on clients.

I tried a sample of their toner once, and was going to buy a bottle - it was very good. I decided to try something else though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry I cannot be more helpful.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I don't really know very much about the brand, except that it seems to be available at a lot of beauty salons, and is used by beauticians on clients.

I tried a sample of their toner once, and was going to buy a bottle - it was very good. I decided to try something else though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry I cannot be more helpful._

 
thank you for your post...


----------



## inbigtrouble (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi!
I had a facial with Decleor back in the Fall and it was my first facial, so I fell in love with the feeing of being pampered and bought some of the Decleor products online.  After using them for a couple of months, I have decided I am not crazy about them and will not repurchase.  First off, I think the scent of the facial products is too heavy and perfumey.  At first it didn't bother me, but then it just became too overwhleming.  Secondly, I just don't really think that they did much for my skin, and for that price, they had better be good!  I would rather stick to more basic products that don't break me out and smell of perfume.  For the record, I purchased an eye cream, an eye makeup remover (this one was OK), a cream cleanser, the angelica oil, and an alpha hydrox moisturizer with an spf 15.  I also received a free sample of a daytime facial moisturizer without an spf.

Hope this info helps!


----------

